# Has anybody dove Tenneco this week?



## 4thPFFaccount (Jul 2, 2019)

Looking for some important info, so I’m wondering if anyone has been there at all this week since last Saturday....thanks...

Clint


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi. Please check your pm.


----------



## 4thPFFaccount (Jul 2, 2019)

pm sent back..... thanks


----------

